# Cleaning arrowheads



## greasemnky20

Found my first ever this saturday, how do I get it nice and cleaned up?


----------



## Nugefan

soap and water .... maybe a soft bristle brush too ......


----------



## Al33

I use a toothbrush and toothpaste.


----------



## schleylures

Tootbrush works good. I always use Sharon's though I never se my own.


----------



## swampstalker

Just a little hint for those of you who have found arrowheads in the river.... 
   If you find arrowheads in the river or creeks, most of them will have a thin black layer of stain on them. You can remove all of this stain by soaking the arrowheads in cocktail sauce. Extra black artifacts will require longer soaking periods, but I have found that overnight will usually do the trick. Most of the time the arrowheads will come out looking like this:


----------



## Sixes

I usually rinse mine with soap and water. I never scrub them too hard.


----------



## Nicodemus

Be very careful with a brush. If the artifact has a heavy field patina on it, or it has patinaed all the way through, you can literally brush it away. A friend of mine accidently brushed all the serrations off a very nice field find point once.


----------

